# [SOLVED] Limited Connectivity



## faytheless (Jul 6, 2011)

I used to have this problem before, but it would always get fixed either by reconnecting or rebooting my laptop. Now I cannot connect to wireless internet, because of a limited connectivity error. I can connect through LAN however to the same router, and my iPhone also receives internet from it, so it's not the router. 

I did ipconfig/all
And I noticed my default gateway of WLAN was completely empty. Also, there are a lot of Media Disconnected errors. Here it is:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kirsten>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : KirstenLaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-72-0F-F8-48
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c07c:d33c:7442:b83%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 216.236.175.190(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, July 06, 2011 6:10:26 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, July 06, 2011 10:17:54 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 216.236.174.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.20.26.17
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251665778
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-3C-01-71-00-1E-4C-81-88-75

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.20.26.145
64.20.26.17
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-4C-81-88-75
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{7511E7B5-C505-4FA5-BAE6-120E7321C
53D}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{C81A8E46-6A04-470F-B1D7-6542E07B8
3C9}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:188e:bc0:2713:5041(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::188e:bc0:2713:5041%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:d8ec:afbe::d8ec:afbe(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.20.26.145
64.20.26.17
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


As you can see, LAN works, WLAN doesn't. I need WLAN to work. :grin:

Thanks in advance,
Fay


----------



## faytheless (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

Ugh. Now it's working... and I haven't done a thing that I haven't done before...
I plugged in my LAN cable straight into the router and I got connected that way... then unplugged it, and connected to WLAN. It's working now. But I've tried this twice before, earlier. So confusing...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

That's good to know. Please let us know if the issue persist.


----------



## faytheless (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

Well the monster is back. *My laptop was working fine with wireless until it died earlier*. I plugged it in and was welcomed by a sweet Limited Connectivity error. :grin: You can guess how excited I was to see that... So here I am again, hooked up to my modem. I have lots of media disconnected still and both ipv4 and 1pv6 are limited connectivity.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

No worries...:grin:

Please uninstall the Broadcom Adapter by expanding the Network Adapters from Device Manager then install it. Do you have the latest driver for your Wi-Fi Adapter? If not you may download it from Broadcom's site.


----------



## faytheless (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

I'm here but can't figure out what to download 
Broadcom.com - Ethernet NIC Driver Downloads
is about as far as I can get...


----------



## faytheless (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Downloads
Downloaded this, opened the file and have Security Catalog file, Setup Information file, System File, and Text Document. Not sure what to do from there.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

You will need to find the Device ID of your Broadcom Adapter, click here to find out. It's always a good practice to download the driver from the Manufacturer's site.


faytheless said:


> I'm here but can't figure out what to download
> Broadcom.com - Ethernet NIC Driver Downloads
> is about as far as I can get...


----------



## faytheless (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

Sweet jesus... I think it worked? I have wireless again... 
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kirsten>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : KirstenLaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-4C-81-88-75
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::819f:ca9e:b453:137d%17(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 216.236.161.158(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 09, 2011 5:50:46 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 09, 2011 9:53:07 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 216.236.160.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.20.26.17
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285220428
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-3C-01-71-00-1E-4C-81-88-75

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.20.26.145
64.20.26.17
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-72-0F-F8-48
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:8ff:3018:2713:5e61(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8ff:3018:2713:5e61%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:d8ec:a19e::d8ec:a19e(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.20.26.145
64.20.26.17
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Looks like this now! Sigh... thanks for your help. I'm not going to power off my laptop for quite a while xD


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

What a relief isn't it? You should be good to go...:grin:


> Looks like this now! Sigh... thanks for your help. I'm not going to power off my laptop for quite a while xD


Enjoy your wireless connection and.....

You're Welcome.


----------



## faytheless (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

Okay I had been locking my laptop (not shutting down or sleep) when I left the house. So, last night I accidentally hit shut down when I was half-asleep and this morning, turn my laptop on to see the error... Well I plugged in WLAN to get on here, after disabling & enabling both LANs in Device Manager... and wireless is working fine now? It's like my laptop has a mind of its own...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

This does NOT look correct

IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 216.236.161.158(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 09, 2011 5:50:46 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 09, 2011 9:53:07 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 216.236.160.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.20.26.17

This appears to be modem connection not a router connection.
You say you have a router.
Make sure the cord from the modem goes in the routers port labeled WAN.

It appears to me you have this cable connected to a LAN port which explains this off/on wired/wireless issue. You are getting the ip address the router should have. Without it the router can not route to the internet.

Normally you should be a 192.168.x.x ip from a home/office router


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

Good eye....I have overlooked this. Thanks:grin:


> IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 216.236.161.158(Preferred)
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
> Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 09, 2011 5:50:46 PM
> Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 09, 2011 9:53:07 PM
> ...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

I got your back 2xg


----------



## faytheless (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

But all along... my router has *had* to transmit signal. My iPhone has had Wi-Fi all along...
And if I try to automatically get IP info, instead of manually input which I have been trying... all I get is Local Only access, which does me no good. Not Local and Internet.
So I get what you're saying. But how would I get the correct IP etc. info into my laptop to receive Wi-Fi?


----------



## faytheless (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

Connection-specific DNS Suffix: 
Description: Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address: 00-1E-4C-81-88-75
DHCP Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address: 169.254.19.125
IPv4 Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
IPv4 Default Gateway: 
IPv4 DNS Server: 
IPv4 WINS Server: 
NetBIOS over Tcpip Enabled: Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address: fe80::819f:ca9e:b453:137d%14
IPv6 Default Gateway: 
IPv6 DNS Servers: fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1, fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1, fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

This is Network and Sharing Center -> Wireless Network Connection View Status -> Details. It currently says under connection: IPv4 connection:local, IPv6 connection:limited, Media State Enabled.


----------



## faytheless (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

WLAN
Event
1. The wireless network uses an encryption key, and the IP address is invalid.

Possible Cause
1. The wireless network needs a key for encryption, but the key you set is incorrect.

Possible Solution
1. Check that the encryption key is correct.

and this is when I try to connect on Auto under my Acer eNet Management...


----------



## faytheless (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

/facepalm
This is so aggravating, and just... blows my mind. 
Those last three posts I made while I was LAN connected.
I saw that WLAN was only on Local, while LAN was Local and Internet.
Big difference ^
So... I unplugged my internet to move the laptop back into my room to charge.
Bam, Local and Internet on my WLAN a few seconds after disconnecting from my router.
I think there's maybe a demon in my laptop?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

Try this method to get the correct IP:
Please verify if you have all the network cables and connections plugged in to the proper Ports. From the Modem, the network cable need to be plugged in to the Router's WAN or Internet Port. Your computer needs to be wired to the LAN Port of your router.
Choose a diff LAN Port to see if there's an issue with the Port that you're using.

Power Cycle your devices if above is confirmed. The step-by-step guide shd help you.


> But how would I get the correct IP etc. info into my laptop to receive Wi-Fi?


Also, see if you're on a Public Newtwork, change it to Home or Private it might help.
Go to Start then Control Panel\Network and Internet\Network and Sharing Center


----------



## faytheless (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

Connection-specific DNS Suffix: 
Description: Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address: 00-1E-4C-81-88-75
DHCP Enabled: Yes
IPv4 IP Address: 216.236.161.158
IPv4 Subnet Mask: 255.255.254.0
Lease Obtained: Tuesday, July 12, 2011 12:09:23 PM
Lease Expires: Tuesday, July 12, 2011 4:14:48 PM
IPv4 Default Gateway: 216.236.160.1
IPv4 DHCP Server: 64.20.26.17
IPv4 DNS Servers: 64.20.26.145, 64.20.26.17
IPv4 WINS Server: 
NetBIOS over Tcpip Enabled: Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address: fe80::819f:ca9e:b453:137d%14
IPv6 Default Gateway: 
IPv6 DNS Server: 

This is the info using only wireless.

Wireless Adapter
Adapter Name: Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
MAC Address: 00-1E-4C-81-88-75
DHCP Enabled: Enabled
IP Address: 216.236.161.158
Subnet Mask: 255.255.254.0
Default Gateway: 216.236.160.1
DHCP Server: 64.20.26.17
Primary DNS Server: 64.20.26.145
Secondary DNS Server: 64.20.26.17

Wireless AP
Network Name: belkin.3cb2
MAC Address: 94-44-52-79-BC-B2
Operating Band: g
Operation Mode: Infrastructure Mode
Channel: 1
Authentication Mode: WPA2-PSK
Encryption: AES-CCMP

It seemed to work... still scared to restart my laptop lol... thanks again.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

You are still getting the same IP coming from your Modem. Do you have all the network plugged in this time at the correct Ports?

Usual connections will be this way and you shd be getting an IP of 192.168.2.X for a Belkin router.
Modem=> Router=> Computers (wired/wireless)

This should have been your Gateway and also the Belkin's IP. Can you click here and see if you can access the Belkin's Control Panel page? http://192.168.2.1 
I doubt it though.....


----------



## faytheless (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

The connection has timed out.

The server at 192.168.2.1 is taking too long to respond.

^ S'what I get when I clicked the link. I had to restart my laptop earlier then left the house for a few hours. I just got home and turned it on. I instantly had wireless access to the internet. Then it went off and went to an "identifying" process, and now I have a stable wireless connection. But I realize I still have that IP Address: 216.236.161.158. This is on completely auto settings.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

Can plug your computer to the modem directly then do an ipconfig /all? Then do another one while it's wired to your router's LAN Port.

I don't know why you keep on getting an IP that seems to be coming from your Modem. We are looking at similar to a 192.168.X.X subnet when you wired it directly to your router and not to the Modem.


----------



## faytheless (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kirsten>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : KirstenLaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-4C-81-88-75
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::819f:ca9e:b453:137d%14(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.19.125(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285220428
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-3C-01-71-00-1E-4C-81-88-75

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-72-0F-F8-48
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c07c:d33c:7442:b83%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 216.236.174.145(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 19, 2011 8:35:01 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 19, 2011 9:35:00 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 216.236.174.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.20.26.145
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251665778
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-3C-01-71-00-1E-4C-81-88-75

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.20.26.145
64.20.26.17
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:d8ec:ae91::d8ec:ae91(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.20.26.145
64.20.26.17
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:340b:13ad:2713:516e(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::340b:13ad:2713:516e%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

This is connected to the router's LAN port.


----------



## faytheless (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kirsten>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : KirstenLaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-4C-81-88-75
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::819f:ca9e:b453:137d%14(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.19.125(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285220428
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-3C-01-71-00-1E-4C-81-88-75

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-72-0F-F8-48
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c07c:d33c:7442:b83%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 216.236.174.145(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 19, 2011 8:35:01 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 19, 2011 9:35:00 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 216.236.174.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.20.26.145
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251665778
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-3C-01-71-00-1E-4C-81-88-75

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.20.26.145
64.20.26.17
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:d8ec:ae91::d8ec:ae91(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.20.26.145
64.20.26.17
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:340b:13ad:2713:516e(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::340b:13ad:2713:516e%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

This is straight to the router


----------



## faytheless (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

And I just restarted my laptop earlier because a game wouldn't start and the Limited Connectivity started up again.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

From your router try changing the Wireless Mode from Mixed to B/G or G, save the setting then try connecting again.

Still no clue why your IP seems to be coming from your Modem.
Setup shd be: Modem=> Router=> Computers

Perhaps, a reset to factory default might help, then reconfigure everything if you're still having an issue. That might correct all the wrong IP's.


----------



## faytheless (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

=\
How would I change the Wireless Mode?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

You have to logon to your router setting and usually it's in a Wireless Page.


faytheless said:


> =\
> How would I change the Wireless Mode?


----------



## faytheless (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

Okay so what I did was insert the router CD
It told me to call Belkin
so I did 
and this nice Indian lady helped my wireless work!
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kirsten>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : KirstenLaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-4C-81-88-75
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::819f:ca9e:b453:137d%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 19, 2011 10:26:07 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 26, 2147 5:00:29 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285220428
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-3C-01-71-00-1E-4C-81-88-75

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-72-0F-F8-48
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1439:3e28:3f57:fdfc(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1439:3e28:3f57:fdfc%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Bam!

Thanks guys for helping too! I still have absolutely no idea WHY my laptop wanted my modem settings.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

What did she have you do?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Limited Connectivity*

Now, that's the perfect output of ipconfig /all.
Thanks for doing the reset and it worked.

Next time, you don't really need the Belkin's CD to setup your router. But what's impt right now your wireless connection is working. D:

You're very welcome.


----------

